# How To Remove A Tick From A Dog



## Administrator (Aug 5, 2010)

*They're more than an irritant - these little bloodsuckers can mean big trouble for you and your pooch. Here's how to remove a tick from a dog.*

Ticks are tiny external parasites that feed on the blood of dogs and other animals - they can even latch on to a human. There are several different species of ticks which can affect dogs and all of them have the potential to transmit deadly diseases to your pet. You should take the time to learn how to protect your dog from ticks, as well as educate yourself on how to remove a tick from a dog.

Read More here at PetGuide.com


----------



## Havlover22 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I am always worried that I am leaving part of the tick behind. It is worrysome to me!


----------

